# Disposable Lawn debris/clippings/trash bags



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Trying to find a disposable trash bag that has a wide opening and sits up straight. Seems everything I am finding is reusable, but I really would rather have disposable so I don't have to move it from one place to another.

The paper bags I get from Home Depot and Lowes are just not wide enough for my grass catchers and end up with a mess everytime. They are great I just wish they had a box shape instead of a rectangular vertical shape.

Something like this, but paper and disposable...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have used one of these chutes with the brown bags. They help funnel the clippings.

But more often than not I use the cheap 39-gallon drawstring yard waste bags from Sam's in a trash can that I drilled a few holes in the side of to avoid having to burp it.

@Mightyquinn has a nice PVC frame setup that he built.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Someone else explained to me just getting large rolls of plastic when you are going to scalp. Dump all the clippings onto the plastic then fold it up like a burrito for the city to pick up.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Here is the link to the one I made DIY PVC trash bag holder


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Excellent, thank you, Gentlemen This gives me plenty to work with!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Someone else explained to me just getting large rolls of plastic when you are going to scalp. Dump all the clippings onto the plastic then fold it up like a burrito for the city to pick up.


That would work well if the wind wasn't blowing. I would just keep in mind that some cities will have a bag weight limit of like 50lbs. The 39-gallon bags full of clippings are about all my back wants to mess with. :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Trying to find a disposable trash bag that has a wide opening and sits up straight. Seems everything I am finding is reusable, but I really would rather have disposable so I don't have to move it from one place to another.
> 
> The paper bags I get from Home Depot and Lowes are just not wide enough for my grass catchers and end up with a mess everytime. They are great I just wish they had a box shape instead of a rectangular vertical shape.
> 
> Something like this, but paper and disposable...


Could you get a cheap plastic kids pool to set the bag in while you fill it? That way any spills will stay in the pool and at the end you can dump them into the final bag.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah but I need something that sets up quick and is done and out of the way in no time. I'm mowing daily and clippings are piling up.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Yeah but I need something that sets up quick and is done and out of the way in no time. I'm mowing daily and clippings are piling up.


For something that sets up quick and stows out of the way, this Unger Nifty Bagger I have is pretty nice.

Here is another review I wrote before I ordered one for myself.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but I need something that sets up quick and is done and out of the way in no time. I'm mowing daily and clippings are piling up.
> ...


Perfect. Thanks man! That'll do it I believe.


----------

